# IVF Cube Prague reviews



## Christinal (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi, 

I'm just about to start egg donation with IVF Cube in Prague and I'm getting slightly cold feet.....I chose them because they were very good initially at responding to my emails and queries and also because they didn't need us to get new blood tests (they were done almost 12 months ago and we really didn't want to have pay for new ones if possible!). The reason we are doing ED is purely due to my low AMH - I have one DD who is 3 who was conceived miraculously naturally after 3 failed IVF's. We have since done 5 more rounds of IVF and were told ED was our best option. We initially wanted to use CRGH in London but they have no donors who match me. 

The main reason I have cold feet now is that it all seems a bit haphazard - they keep on sending different prescriptions and not really explaining to me what they are for (although there is actually lots of literature about it all on their website, I just hadn't read it) and the really worrying thing is that I asked if they had found an egg donor (for transfer next month) and ? they said they had and she had started stimulation. I haven't been sent any details about her - I know it's confidential but I had thought that I would receive a basic profile eg age, height, eye colour, weight, education etc. 

Has anyone got good/bad stories about Cube? I'd love to know before we start spending lots of money!


----------

